# Why does being bad, feel so good?          mild language  488 words



## Plasticweld (Jul 15, 2014)

*Why Does Being Bad, Feel so Good? by Bob Brown        **mild language 533 words
*
* The adrenalin is still running through my system, my heart rate elevated. There is a warm glow inside me, one I have not felt in a while.

 I am alive and it feels great. I am an addict… God I love this feeling.

 I should know better, I am an old guy, somebodies’ grandfather!
  I am the old guy who never grew up, some look down their noses at me, others just smile and see me as foolish.

 I was just out for a drive in my convertible, enjoying the politically incorrect roar of a good old American V8, the kind that makes young guys turn their head.  As I go through the gears, and let out the clutch, the rear tires chirp in protest, each time feeling the surge of power as my head is snapped back. I hear the echo of the powerful engine as it rumbles off the surrounding hills… I love that sound. The sound of the engine stirs something deep inside of me. I maybe be a foolish old guy, but I am happy.

 It is the perfect summer night. The top is down and I am rolling along at just under double the speed limit, you know… just fast enough to lose your license kind of speed. 
 I should be a little more careful…. I can’t, it is just not in me.

 In the rear view mirror flashing blue and red lights. I have seen this many times before. A sign that maybe, "I really am an addict!" My first foolish instinct is to slow down, this thought lasts almost a second.

 I speed up.

 I have a nephew, who teaches at the Police Academy, he shared with me their protocol for what to do when you lose sight of a fleeing suspect. Research has shown that under stress people follow typical patterns of behavior when being chased. They make the first right hand turn they come to, then the next right hand turn and then a left. Taking advantage of this knowledge.

 I took my first available left turn, and bumped up the speed.

 The road and the scenery flash by.

**Statically most people fleeing do not do this, they slow down and try to not look guilty.

 Roaring down the road, feeling very alive and with a smile so wide it hurts. I can only think of the line from all of the action flicks involving old guys where they utter the words,“I am getting too old for this shit!” The trouble is, I am not.

 I now see no sign of flashing lights. It is a good sight… better than you can imagine. I take the long way home. Pulling into the driveway... I have made it... The excitement and the relief compares to almost nothing else.

 I smile and greet my wife, not saying a word about what just happened. I maybe a foolish old guy but I am not a foolish husband.  Later that evening while sharing a quiet moment with her on the back porch, she notices my boyish smile.  She coyly asks what I am thinking. I only reply how lucky I am.  She smiles back at me, and for very different reasons we are both very happy.*


----------



## J Anfinson (Jul 15, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> echo of the powerful engine echo



I'm sure you see the problem there. 



Plasticweld said:


> I can’t, <--comma it is just not in me.


 That's how I would do it. Just a suggestion.

Other than that, it read smooth. Cool story, too. I never had the nerve to run, except for a time or two when a cop passed me going the other way and I knew it would take 'em a while to turn around. Never would have thought there would be a formula for that kind of thing, either. It's good to know I'm not predictable then because my instinct is to do more of a right, left, right, left.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for your help!  It is really appreciated. 

Riding motorcycles for years as unfortunately made this a rather common experience.  Racing at the track and spending all day long at 150 to 175 mph ruins what one would consider the feeling of speed on the road when going slower. 

 I have a brother and a nephew in law enforcement, I have always appreciated their insight and experiences. It has not changed my behavior but rather modified it.


----------



## Greimour (Jul 15, 2014)

I just began reading and now I have to go, will come back later... but before I go, query:

Is it not a posi-track (not possi track)? As in positraction...?

I know different companies have different names for their limited-shift differential, but as far as I am aware they are posi ... possi makes me think of a crew (gang, friends or followers) = "posse"


----------



## PiP (Jul 16, 2014)

I really enjoyed this, P. 

Should it read "statistically most people fleeing do not do this"?

"At the Police Academy when teaching new recruits about pursuits. They train them to use a simple formula for following someone under stress, if they lose sight of them." This should be one sentence not two?


----------



## Plasticweld (Jul 16, 2014)

Kev, as normal you are correct. 

PiP Could you please explain.  Not to sound dumb but if I were to write something similar I would probably break it up the same way.  I know I am missing something simple but would like to have a better understanding of the rule and process so I don't do again.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2014)

Re this: "At the Police Academy when teaching new recruits about pursuits. They train them to use a simple formula for following someone under stress, if they lose sight of them." This is a hard to follow. First off, if left as a separate sentence after 'pursuits', it reads like a fragment. "When teaching someone about pursuits" what? The answer is the next sentence which should be all one sentence, but... the last  part: "if they lose sight of them" seems tacked on and out of order. It makes it a 'run-on' sentence. Also,"following someone under stress", who and what are you talking about? Is it the pursuer that is under stress? Are they placed under stress by their trainers, or under stress because they've lost sight of who they're after? I would take that whole thing and completely re-word it.  "They are taught that fleeing suspects often follow a predictable..."


----------



## Greimour (Jul 16, 2014)

Finally got around to reading it. Been busy.

Nice little story, but I would have liked a little more in the getaway scene. You explained the predictability, but aside from speeding up rather than slowing down and then making a left turn... not much in the way of a police chase. I don't know how hard/easy it is to lose the police in a chase in America, but in the UK, I can't imagine any officer losing their target so easily. 

From what I know of the UK, the Police tend to just match the speed of those they chase and use their skills as drivers (which they are trained for) to follow. Only when it is safe to do so do they close in. Methods for capture rarely include spinning the car out, but they are very good at boxing a car in. Most however seem to be that Police fall back when its an area with housing and hope the driver slows so they don't cause an accident (to themselves or others) and in safer areas they really tighten the noose. The mental stress eventually causes them to either make a run for it on foot or make a mistake - where they then either crash or get boxed in and caught. 

Still, the only thing lacking for me was the police chase. Other than that, just have to keep marveling at the difference in your writing compared to when you first joined the forum. The difference is big enough to let me think you are two different people.


~Kev.


----------



## Apple Ice (Jul 16, 2014)

Born to be wild, Weld. When I was younger I thought adults didn't have lives. Like they were just in a perpetual stasis until children came along. As I got a bit older I realised how much these these 'old' people have about themselves. Good to see it doesn't wear off after becoming a granddad, either. I enjoyed this


----------



## Plasticweld (Jul 16, 2014)

Kevin thank you for the detailed English lessen, it is one I needed.  I do agree with you, I am going to re-write the sentence.  I have to learn to trust my first instinct when proof reading. The first read through I though it was a little rough, I added  some more detail but should have taken a different approach.  I have a hard time seeing mistakes after I have read through something many times.  I am not sure if I lose my objectivity after many viewings.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## qwertyportne (Jul 16, 2014)

Despite a few tweaks here and there, this was a fun read. Doing bad and getting away with it adds to the fun. 

Putting "I speed up." and "I took a left then bumped up the speed." on their own lines was a good technique.

You tricked me with "addict" because at first I thought you were alluding to drugs or alcohol. I know this is non-fiction but what a twist it would have been for the readers if the cops were waiting for you in the driveway. Or your wife... 

PS Know what you mean about racing motorcycles all day then trying to stay below the speed limit on the way home.


----------



## Blade (Jul 16, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> I have a brother and a nephew in law enforcement, I have always appreciated their insight and experiences. It has not changed my behavior but rather modified it.



I think you have used your insider knowledge as a confidence booster that allowed you to take actions you may not have otherwise considered.:eagerness:

I enjoyed the story.:sunny:


----------



## Plasticweld (Jul 16, 2014)

Kev having done this before, it is all about the first few seconds, I was already going quite fast about 85 mph. He was sitting parked, backed into the woods, I passed him and he was not able to determine if I was worth pursuing until I had gone by.  I am sure he did not rush out to get me, He did turn on his  flashing lights when he pulled out which was big mistake on his part. This gave me enough notice, he would have been able to sneak up on me if he had just left them off. 

 From the time he left his hiding spot  and got going fast enough to match my speed I was already a mile or more ahead of him. Seeing the lights I just bumped up the speed to 120 mph.  It only took a few moments for me to be almost 2 miles ahead of him.  I am real sure he did not go anywhere near that fast to try and catch me, figuring I would slow down to the speed limit and try and not look as guilty.

  I live in a rural area with winding and twisting roads.  I am sure it all boiled down to me being more decisive and more aggressive.  As I have said I am very comfortable at speeds in excess of 150 mph and most drivers are not.  The driving fast after I had made the choice was  not that big a deal to me.  Keep in mind this is rural America not the UK



Not sure I can make the eluding part more interesting, as it was just a matter of me driving faster than him, not a big deal in my book.  This is why I own this car, cause it not only sounds cool it does go really, really fast.  :}


----------



## Plasticweld (Jul 16, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> Born to be wild, Weld. When I was younger I thought adults didn't have lives. Like they were just in a perpetual stasis until children came along. As I got a bit older I realised how much these these 'old' people have about themselves. Good to see it doesn't wear off after becoming a granddad, either. I enjoyed this




Apple, I am both old and foolish, but very happy.  I can honestly say that I do not feel any different now than when I was in my teens, if anything I would say I take far more risks.  No one can say " You should take it easy, you have so much to live for."  What am I supposed to do wait until I rust out or wear out?  If a guy can't take some risks now, when can he?


----------



## Plasticweld (Jul 16, 2014)

qwertyportne said:


> I know this is non-fiction but what a twist it would have been for the readers if the cops were waiting for you in the driveway. Or your wife...
> 
> PS Know what you mean about racing motorcycles all day then trying to stay below the speed limit on the way home.



I live in a very small town, 1100 people, that is a very real possibility that I might have had company waiting for me when I arrived home.  If asked,  I am only sure that it was not me but some young guy in a hot rod, not a old guy like me, you must be mistaken.  "It helps to practice this in the mirror before using."


Do you do track days or race? Here I have raced CCS and Wera and a occasional track day.  What do you ride?


----------



## Greimour (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah, I get you. That's probably why I can't relate to it. Police don't sit away and hide to catch speeders in the UK. 
In fact, I don't believe they are allowed. Personally I think it is ridiculous that they can't but it get's labelled as entrapment and thrown out of court. Just like our speed cameras. They have to be signposted ahead of where they are and be perfectly visible from a distance. 

So, if you were doing 90 in a 50 zone and there was a speed camera ahead, you would see a signpost warning you of the speed camera long before you even got to it. Then you would clearly see the speed camera in full view before you passed it. Giving you two opportunities to reduce your speed in time to avoid photographic evidence of your speeding.

Likewise, if a police car is watching for speeders, it is in a place that is in full view of traffic. People will naturally slow down when they see the blue and white police car ahead and it causes a chain reaction down the road. Only when the traffic starts backing up due to sudden reductions in speed do they get lost in view and some crazy idiot will try to weave the traffic and see the officer too late. 

As your explanation gave me more of an understanding, perhaps you could have worded the story so that I would have understood the first time I read it. Like, in how you wrote it in this example, I imagined the lights started once he was tailing you - not the moment he decided to pull out of a hide-away speed trapping point. Mostly though, I think I could have just allowed myself to let my imagination run with it and just accept that 'it happened' rather than expect that there was more to be told that has been left out. Which I suppose is partly true considering I didn't understand how you got away exactly and now I do. Sometimes it's the little details that grant or deny understanding.


----------



## qwertyportne (Jul 17, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> Do you do track days or race? Here I have raced CCS and Wera and a occasional track day.  What do you ride?



Three years of motocross then 15 years of trying to kill myself in the Mojave Desert (District 37 AMA). My last bike was a 250 Husky. Sold it two years ago because I couldn't seem to get it through my thick add I was 71, not 17.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jul 17, 2014)

Ah, I liked this.  Is it a rush of testosterone that, when some guy tries to pass you on a lonely 
country road (on a curve, usually) you instantly want to speed up, keep up with him, and play a game of chicken?  No, I don't do it anymore, but the thought's still there.  Especially if he's in a huge pick up with a gun rack and a sign on the back that says "Protected by Smith & Wesson."  I still drive way too fast.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jul 17, 2014)

qwertyportne said:


> Three years of motocross then 15 years of trying to kill myself in the Mojave Desert (District 37 AMA). My last bike was a 250 Husky. Sold it two years ago because I couldn't seem to get it through my thick add I was 71, not 17.



How could I not like a guy like you :}  

I did 10 years of trials before road racing, District 4 in New York, off road is where you really build your skills


----------



## Pandora (Jul 18, 2014)

A decade ago, in the middle of the night, we were awakened by a call from a dear one. He was in a high speed chase on the freeway in Atlanta. We could hear the sirens through the phone. He just wanted to say he was sorry. The phone cut off. I flicked on the radio and lay there listening, hoping not to hear of an accident. Praying, begging through tears, my husband and I held each other waiting. Waiting, I never wanted to do that again but all I do is wait and pray and hope. There is a time to grow up . . . for those we love, some find that out too late.

I hope you are always safe Plasticweld, for your loved ones, for us here at WF too,  I'll add that to my prayers.


----------



## stormageddon (Jul 22, 2014)

Morning Bob, and may I say, it's a pleasure, as always :sunny:

To begin, I'd cut the comma from the title. It's all one clause. In case you don't know, a link to what a clause is, because there's more to it than I'd know how to explain: http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/words/clauses

Now, on to the story~ and I'm going to be very thorough.


First paragraph:



> The adrenalin is still running through my system, my heart rate elevated. There is a warm glow inside me, one I have not felt in a while. I am alive and it feels great. I am an addict, God I love this feeling.


Perfect. You broke some rules, but you did it with style.


Second:



> I should know better, I am an old guy, someone’s grandfather. I am sure I meet the stereotypical image of what an old guy with money looks like. I was just out for a drive in my convertible; it has the roar of a good old American V8. The kind that makes young guys and gals turn their head. Going through the gears, chirping the tires as the posi-track rear end digs in. I hear the echo of the powerful engine off the surrounding hills, I love that sound. The whine of the powerful engine stirs something deep inside of me. I maybe be a foolish old guy, but I am happy.


The guys and gals are plural so "head" should be "heads".

This may be a little confusing, so bear with me on it. The way this is phrased: "I hear the echo of the powerful engine off the surrounding hills" implies that the sound is coming from the hills. The reason this is confusing is because it is, kind of. This is really hard to explain...in fact, I'm not sure I physically can. My best/least terrible attempt - you need a verb for the latter half of the sentence to work, and the verb you would use would be echo, but an echo can't echo because it's already echoing.

The grammatically correct version is "I hear the sound of the powerful engine echoing off the hills."

"Maybe" should be "may be" - they've got slightly different meanings.


Third:



> It is the perfect summer night. The top is down and I am rolling along at just under double the legal speed limit. I should be a little more careful…. I can’t, it is just not in me. In the rear view mirror flashing blue and red lights. I have seen this many times before. A sign that maybe, "I really am an addict." My first instinct is to slow down, this thought lasts almost a second.



[you'll see Greimour's post of my misinformation on ellipses >.>]

"In the rear view mirror" is a clause, and "flashing blue and red lights" is a clause, so I'd put a comma between them.

Maybe is correct here 

For the last sentence, I'd use a semicolon or full stop. My grammar radar is lighting up, and aside from that, it would sound cooler with more emphasis on the second sentence 


Fourth:


> I speed up.



Can't see anything amiss there.


Fifth:


> I have a nephew, who teaches at the Police Academy, he shared with me their protocol for what to do when you lose sight of a fleeing suspect. Research has shown that under stress people follow typical patterns of behavior when being chased. They make the first right hand turn they come to, the next right hand turn and then a left. Taking advantage of this knowledge.



Interesting stuff. I'd use a full stop where the second comma is - new thought.


Sixth:


> I took my first left, and bumped up the speed.



Oop, we've slipped tenses. Took >> take. Bumped >> bump.

Also, I'd move "Taking advantage of this knowledge" into this paragraph, because it's part of the same thought. If you don't want to use "to take" twice in the same sentence, you can always change "Taking" to "Seizing" or some other variant.


Seventh:


> The road and the scenery flash by.



Looks good to me, though you could always throw some description in; give a stronger image of you blazing through the mountains, the wind flowing over your bald-patch 


Eighth:



> "Statically most people fleeing do not do this"? Roaring down the road, feeling alive and with a smile so wide it hurts. I can only think of the line from all of the action flicks involving old guys “I am getting too old for this shit!” The trouble is, I am not. I see no sign of flashing lights. It is a good sight, better than you can imagine. I take the long way home. Pulling into the driveway... I have made it... The excitement and the relief compares to almost nothing else.



I'd change the full stop after "hurts" to a comma, as the verbs in that sentence are "ings" - they're happening while something else is happening, which in this case is what's happening in the next sentence.

[more misinformation on ellipses >.>]


Ninth:


> I smile and greet my wife, not saying a word about what just happened. Sitting here in my living room I share my story with you. There is still a glow inside of me, I sit here typing away. My wife does not read what I write, it is a good thing.



Love the way you broke the fourth wall in this paragraph. Ingenious stuff.

"There is still a glow inside of me, I sit here typing away" I'd throw an "as" in before the I.

"My wife does not read what I write, it is a good thing." I'd put a full stop in place of the comma, for added emphasis.


Lovely insight into your mind and life, Bob. Very amusing. My nerves barely survived to the end; I echo Pandora on staying safe. Suppose I'd better be off to make a nice, calming cup of tea.


----------



## Greimour (Jul 22, 2014)

stormageddon said:


> ".... I" three dots only for an ellipsis, and you don't need any spaces on either side of it.



Hmm. 

Yes, it should only be three dots for the ellipses, but the spacing...

In many cases the use of ellipses come with style opposed to grammar, but: If you want to ensure grammatical success every time, then your safest bet is to use it the same way as a comma (except in the cases of a quote). The differences largely depend on when and how they are used.

For example, in a quote where some of the text is removed [...] is the way to do it.
For example:



> "A point in the discussion is raised by this sentence"
> [...]
> "A second point in the discussion is raise by this sentence"



In the above quote, the bracketed ellipses shows that much of the quote between the two sentences has been omitted.

If you take into account every rule for ellipses, it gets quite confusing. There are some that seem to state that: If an ellipses ends a sentence then after the space of the ellipses, you would put a full stop, like this ... .

That confuses the hell out of me so I never abide by that rule.

There are others, such as in speech, where the ellipses comes after the dialogue but has no space for the closing speech mark.

"Just to clarify ..." he responded, "would that mean then that it should be done like this?"

The MLA (Modern Languages Association) stated that spaces should be before and after ellipses ... but from what I read, that seemed only true if some wording had been omitted. In most cases, ellipses seem to be used to follow train of thought or paused speech. This is why I use ellipses as a comma. The only difference with a comma then would be in speech, where there should be a space as shown above. 

The reason I use ellipses instead of comma is due to usage. A comma may not provide a long enough pause or may not in some cases indicate thought. When I see '...' in speech for example, I can imagine the characters frowning or turning their eyes to one side - calculating or planning their next choice of words before speaking them.

This is getting confusing to explain. I need to work on this more I think. (Explaining is hard)


Anyway, my point is... ellipses are mostly subject to style and no method is truly agreed upon grammatically. 

Option...one
Option... two
Option ... three. 
"More options ..." he said, "are dependent on speech. Notice however, that a continuation ellipses is not used for the continuation."

I have before now ended my thoughts here...
...then continued my thoughts here ... though I don't really remember why.

~~~

I am not sure if I explained myself correctly, but my point really only boils down to this:

Speech has one use for ellipses shown in the above texts where a space follows the characters but not the closing speech mark.

"Speech... "
"Speech ..."

The second being train of thought, which acts in a way similar to speech... except no words are omitted and acts in place of a comma so two spaces are not necessary.


Third being in a quote, where omitted speech is shown due to spaces on both sides of the ellipses ... .
In that case, I also shown it doing so as the end of a sentence and space included the period punctuation.

Another variation for omitting words in a quote is the one I prefer [...] where brackets are used and shown in the quoted passage much higher up.

~~~

I shared this because of my understanding and due to you stating that spaces are not required. It sounded as a hard written _rule_ but I have found little-to-nothing which states the rule is absolute. <3


~Kev.

P.S. I think I may have totally bodged my explanation. But spacing with ellipses is harder to grasp than with any other punctuation. That is why I felt I should point out that getting rid of spaces before and after ellipses is not necessarily correct.

*EDIT:*

Should also mention; speech can have omitted words too.
"Meaning ... ?" 
Meaning exactly what is written in the speech before this sentence. The omitted word would be 'what'...and therefore it has spaces on both sides. 

The important thing is to be consistent in how you use them.


----------



## stormageddon (Jul 22, 2014)

See, I turned to Google because I wasn't sure, but couldn't make heads or tails of what I found, or how it would apply to creative writing. I then picked up the nearest books I had, flicked through until I found ellipses, and found that all of them do it like...this. That was six different books, so I assumed it was The Way - for writing of the sort that Bob has here put forth. And yet, that flies in the face of all the information on it that the internet has to offer D:

Greimour, I just don't know what to think anymore...


----------



## Greimour (Jul 22, 2014)

stormageddon said:


> See, I turned to Google because I wasn't sure, but couldn't make heads or tails of what I found, or how it would apply to creative writing. I then picked up the nearest books I had, flicked through until I found ellipses, and found that all of them do it like...this. That was six different books, so I assumed it was The Way - for writing of the sort that Bob has here put forth. And yet, that flies in the face of all the information on it that the internet has to offer D:
> 
> Greimour, I just don't know what to think anymore...



Think of them as two options and you won't go wrong often. And even if you do, people might not notice.

1. Be consistent in whichever method you choose. As long as you always use the same one, you are not too likely to meet objections to style.

2. Using ellipses as a break akin to a comma will rarely meet fault. The pause between comma, semicolon, colon, dash, emdash, period, etc. all meet with different lengths of pause and different meanings of how to address what comes after each punctuation. Thinking of ellipses as a comma only with a greater pause will rarely be frowned upon. 

I choose method two... my little ellipsy-comma (I almost always associate my ellipses with train of thought)

If you choose the no space method, that's simply your style and there isn't really issue with it. <3


P.S. If a publishing house prefers a specific style, they will let you know - so don't worry about it. They can always be addressed later if they have to be. As long as you are consistent, proofreaders are not likely to object to whatever method is used.


----------



## stormageddon (Jul 22, 2014)

I wanted to give you reputation for that but I've given you too much apparently v.v I think my way...it just looks prettier than this ... that's not to say I don't enjoy your ellipsy-comma. I think it looks rather sweet... it sounds like a fairy though.

Bob, I sincerely hope this discussion has proven enlightening, or at least interesting. If not, we humbly apologize for the slight derailing, and offer our eternal critiquing services in penance for out terrible crimes.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jul 22, 2014)

I can't thank both of you enough for the time you spent along with the energy required to help me learn.  There is a lot here to grasp and let sink in.  I wrote something for the Colors of Fiction contest.  have already passed it on to Storm before this lesson.  I am going to go back and try and apply this new knowledge to this piece the forward it to Kev to see if I am on the right track or not. 

I am amazed that both of you can be so you young and have such a grasp on the craft of writing.  You both have my well earned respect and admiration.    Bob


----------



## Greimour (Jul 22, 2014)

Well, with my comment on ellipses, there is something I should probably amend.

I said: "Can't really go long when using them as a comma" but that is simply my personal view. 
Other people could just as easily argue (and I would not argue against  it) that using ellipses with no spaces...is the much safer method.

Whatever the case; consistency to style is the only 'rule' so far that I  have been able to ascertain. And that is true of all things regarding  style in your writing. Not just ellipses. 

If you use, for example; "Prince Charles of Wales" and then go on to  say, Diana Spencer - then that would be inconsistent style. Lady Diana  Spencer would be correct term for consistency - or else if after  marriage to Prince Charles then it would be 'Princess' Diana, or "Diana,  Princess of Wales, formerly Lady Diana Frances Spencer" ... entirely  dependent on the context but the point being, if you address Charles by  his title of Crowned Prince - then Diana and all subsequent persons of  interest should be named with title too. One might argue that if you use  'Diana Spencer' then for consistency you should also use 'Charles  Windsor' ... but I am not always sure (to be honest) as to where a line  should be drawn.

The example is limited and poor, but I think it serves to meet purpose.  Consistency is a rule of writing. Ellipses may have no official proper  usage that I can find, but with consistency as your weapon of choice,  you can at least choose one method over all others and drop any worries  as to how you use them.


~Kev.


----------



## stormageddon (Jul 22, 2014)

Greimour v.v still can't rep you.



Plasticweld said:


> I can't thank both of you enough for the time you spent along with the energy required to help me learn.  There is a lot here to grasp and let sink in.  I wrote something for the Colors of Fiction contest.  have already passed it on to Storm before this lesson.  I am going to go back and try and apply this new knowledge to this piece the forward it to Kev to see if I am on the right track or not.



You keep at it, Bob! One day, you'll win a Pulitzer prize and it'll all be worth it~



> I am amazed that both of you can be so you young and have such a grasp on the craft of writing.  You both have my well earned respect and admiration.    Bob



Just as I am amazed that a man as old *ahem* experienced as yourself can still grasp a steering wheel like that. It'd give me a heart attack and I'm only a third your age *ahem* level of experience. >.>


----------

